# Superfatting at trace



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't even know if this is the correct "subject" but here goes

I am thinking about making a base soap recipe that will be my starting point for most of my soaps. The plan was to have the base recipe at 0% superfat then add other oils later in the process to up the superfatting percentage to about 5 with olive oil, butters, etc. Does this sound like something that would work?

Also, If I use the correct amount of lye for the base recipe would the addition of extra oils and butter in the amount of 5% of oils bring me to 5% superfatting. 

Please help I have been lying in bed thinking about this issue and I need some sleep. Isn't it odd the things we become compulsive about?

Thank you,

Jolene


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

For cold processing, don't bother superfatting at trace. The lye doesn't care what it eats. It won't pick and choose one oil over another no matter when you add it. Just set your recipe at 5% superfat to begin with and add all the oils to the pot at once. If you plan on hot processing. If you fully cook the soap and add a label appeal oil/butter after the cook then I think you would have the soap superfatted with that specific oil/butter. I, personally, still don't think it is worth the extra hassle.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I do a 5% superfat also. Works great with 100% whole milk. Sometimes I go to 6% if I use half water or all water. I don't want a greasy soap because I'm afraid they will stain my labels. At 5% using whole milk and the minimum amount of coconut oil, the bar is very moisturizing, not drying at all. You could do a lotion bar if you were looking something more like a lotion. A client of mine made some and gave them to me. They are very nice.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Faye Farms said:


> For cold processing, don't bother superfatting at trace. The lye doesn't care what it eats. It won't pick and choose one oil over another no matter when you add it. Just set your recipe at 5% superfat to begin with and add all the oils to the pot at once. If you plan on hot processing. If you fully cook the soap and add a label appeal oil/butter after the cook then I think you would have the soap superfatted with that specific oil/butter. I, personally, still don't think it is worth the extra hassle.


+1


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I had an Oprah "Aha" moment just the other day. Vicki continually says, essentially, that there is not such thing as superfatting. If there was, you'd be left with extra oils in the soap and you wouldn't have a good bar. I never understood that because you can set whatever calculator use for the superfat percentage. Then I got it. She's absolutely right. Whether it's 3% or 5% or 7%, the lye really does incorporate (or whatever is a better word) into the soap. Sure, you could put so much oil into it that it won't incorporate, but then you really wouldn't have a "bar" of soap - - you'd have a mess!

Now that being said, I can tell the difference in my soaps between 5% and 7%. The colors act differently, they get to trace differently, they cut differently and they FEEL different. That is the most important part for me.

Like everyone has said, just include it at the beginning. The lye doesn't know the difference. Remember, in CP, the reaction still occurs even after the pour (for a little while, anyway).


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Anita Martin said:


> At 5% using whole milk and the minimum amount of coconut oil, the bar is very moisturizing, not drying at all.


Anita, how do you figure out the minimum amount of coconut oil? Sorry, that's probably a stupid question!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I think people are doing this by trial and error with their recipes. I have read some threads on DGI that suggest 10% CO is all you need to get all the benefits of CO and it won't change the overall feel of your recipe. It was suggested that anymore than the 10% and you are wasting money as it's not necessary. I use 30% and haven't gotten brave enough to see if I can get away with the 10% and still keep my soap as it is.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep Wallmart recipe is 28% and I use 25% in my recipe I sell....what most will tell you is that anything over 10% is drying. I also have never dropped my actual recipe to 10% but on the lye calculator site it doesn't change much in my recipe if I do it on paper.

I did go to a popcorn store, after that last thread and purchase 5 gallon buckets of coconut oil, it is red, I start back to soaping tonight and am going to use it in all the soap I am making since it is all varying stages of brown, hope to have some time left to play and put it into a white soap to see if it is going to change colors. The price, even with picking it up was about 1/2 the price of the last envoice for my coconut oil. Happy days if it works. Vicki


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

My basic recipe uses maybe 20% - 25% CO. The result is a good, long-lasting bar of soap.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I thought the rule was anything over 30% would be drying?

I stick to 25% - 27% in all my recipes.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If that is true Cindy they have changed their tune  Likely because of the success of the Walmart bar  Damn I should have patented that  Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> If that is true Cindy they have changed their tune  Likely because of the success of the Walmart bar  Damn I should have patented that  Vicki


Yep, you should have. :biggrin


----------

